# First subtle signs of labour



## Mya209

Those of you that have been through labour before, what were those first subtle signs that you ignored before realizing you were in very early labour? Id be interested to hear!

I keep having burning back aches when I sit funny and that's new to me, also very mild underlying stomach ache. I'm symptom spotting like mad! Also now got heartburn/reflux which is also new.


----------



## lov3hat3

Im going to be stalking this thread :haha: Ive had cramps and back ache but thats about it :( im getting so uncomfortable and impatient i just wish he would hurry up :haha:


----------



## mattison

I am also! Last night I had cramping and upset stomach and I couldn't sleep. Then I must have dozed off, but feel OK this morning...so I don't know.


----------



## Mya209

lov3hat3 said:


> Im going to be stalking this thread :haha: Ive had cramps and back ache but thats about it :( im getting so uncomfortable and impatient i just wish he would hurry up :haha:

Me too. Getting up off the sofa is like having a bowling ball on my lap. I have to roll off! Haha


----------



## victoriajane

I'm now 2 days overdue so the symptom spotting has gone up a whole new level!! I'm getting twinges across my lower back and belly and (TMI) more discharge than I think I've ever had in my life (wouldn't really call it a show/plug though) so fingers crossed this means something is happening!


----------



## gatormom2tots

I have always had a lot of BH. 

A couple of days before, they would get regular for an hour or two and then let up some.

Then I started getting what I thought were gas pains, just a slight gassy/pressure feeling in With JOsh that started at about 6PM. My DH suggested I time my "gas" and sure enough they were about 5 minutes apart. Within about an hour or so they were 4 minutes apart, though not really hurting, just uncomfortable. We headed for the hospital and within about 1 hour I was in serious pain!

By 3:34 Am I had a baby boy in my arms!

With Samantha, I had my membranes stripped and I had the same- BH started to become regular- not really painful but regular despite lying down and taking a bath. With her I went in immediately around 6ish PM (I labored to quick with an epidural with Josh and I was going to be damned if I went through that pain again!) and by 4 AM she was born!

So for me, it was my usual BH but became more frequent and regular along with a crampy/bloated/gassy feeling.


----------



## mumoffive

cramps on and off in the early hours of the morning about a week before i had my ds. Not enough for them to be fully blown labour but enough to make me wake up and think about it!!! Really emotional and a sudden burst of energy the day before!


----------



## Sweetie

gatormom2tots said:


> Then I started getting what I thought were gas pains, just a slight gassy/pressure feeling in With JOsh that started at about 6PM. My DH suggested I time my "gas" and sure enough they were about 5 minutes apart. Within about an hour or so they were 4 minutes apart, though not really hurting, just uncomfortable. We headed for the hospital and within about 1 hour I was in serious pain!
> 
> By 3:34 Am I had a baby boy in my arms!
> 
> ...with a crampy/bloated/gassy feeling.

That was me too :haha: I woke up with an "upset" tummy and thought it was gas until I was playing computer games late (I was uncomfy and couldn't sleep) and realized that I was "in pain" every 5 minutes coincidentally at the start/end of each timed game


----------



## mrs whitehead

Iv had period pains and back niggles the last few days. And my belly feels very heavy. The people my husband works with think I'm in slow labour. Iv not lost my plug or waters. Could this be a sign that things are moving?


----------



## moomin_troll

i had a clear out the week before, but i started to lose my plug at 29 weeks so that didnt help much.
i was having alot of what i thought were braxton hicks. then i had a pressure down there which turned into feeling like zane was going to fall out of my butt everytime i sat down or stood up.

then the contractions or bh were very irregular. i was in early labour for quiet sometime tho, but ive known people to have that pressure pain and full blown labour starts soon after


----------



## pinkclaire

I had cramps and back aches for around 3 weeks before, then that day I had an unusual urge to clean and cook, lost my plug at 8pm on the weds, contractions started 10pm had him Friday morning at 3am!


----------



## glamis

wow pinkclaire ~ you just described me today, so am l following suit l wonder :winkwink::winkwink: if so pretty please as l am also symptom spotting ~ and any little twinge my dh is asking what is wrong? :haha:


----------



## nullaby

For me (so glad I can finally post this since I went 5 days overdue! lol) Istarted having cramps like my period was coming just randomly throughout the day, and the day before I actually started getting contractions I started to "clear out". I thought I ate something bad because I could not stop pooing, but now i know why!


----------



## firerabbit666

The night before my waters broke I just felt 'off' like I was coming down with something and the next morning too, to the point I nearly stopped OH going to work, half an hour after he left my waters broke. Sorry it's not overly informative. I can only describe it for me as feeling like I was getting flu or something. 
:)


----------

